# My thoughts on the Royal Wedding...



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow... Glad i'm not in london...

Ooo David Beckham is looking nice! And oh! Victoria looks almost healthy pregnant!

Awww Diana's brother, bless him... his daughters look so fake though =o/

Yay! Elton John and his husband!

William looks so handsome!! Harry looks more nervous than him! Ha!

Well don't the Princesses look really stupid...

Wow!! Kate's mum is a MILF!

OMG! Camilla actually looks lovely!

YAY!! The Queen is wearing yellow! She looks good in yellow (I actually stood up when she came into the church :roll: )

The Princess Royal is totally wearing my colours! 

Awww Kate looks GORGEOUS!! William is one lucky sonofa...

CUTE little tiny bridesmaids!

:shock: Kates sister is HAWT... wonder if Harry will take advantage of wedding tradition? Would blame him one bit! hehee

(Is it bad I pretty much know all the words to a wedding ceremony, even though I'm not particularly religious?)

Lovely singing...

Wonder if the Queen gets sick of hearing 'God Save The Queen'?

Now THOSE are GORGEOUS horses!! Love the windsor greys! Some people thought they were misbehaving, but its good the guards gave them their heads...

Wow... REALLY glad I didn't go into london!

Umm... Camilla, no dear, don't throw one of the bridesmaids off the balcony!

KISS HER! KISS HER! KISS HER!!

KISS HER AGAIN! KISS HER AGAIN!!! lol

Fricking cool planes!!

*le sigh*... Now I need to go to the shop for Pepsi and food.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Love the post Willow.

I suprisingly enjoyed the wedding, it was fun.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

What a Wally! :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I hadnt even planned to watch it but sat for ages watching, it was fascinating in a way although vey embarrassed by the pieces where they spoke to the crowds it never works talking to normal people on live tv! I think Kate is quite a likeable character even though she isnt really a 'commoner' that she is being made out to be also she has really good hair. Kate's sister was looking amazing, earl spencer's daughters wouldnt have looked out of place on the only way is essex and princess beatrice and eugenie looked like they had dressed as cinderellas ugly step sisters.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's wonderful that the royals can afford to throw such a big party and keep the whole world entertained for weeks and weeks.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehehe We payed for it, not the royals.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought the royal family had their own riches to blow on such frippery. Oh, boo hoo! And the English economy is so bad to start out with...oh, well....there's no justice and no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The royals riches come from us... but I don't mind, I am happy to live in a kingdom and have a monarchy.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

well the cost was partly funded by the state and partly by the Royals own wealth. Remember the Royals have their own inherited wealth as well a the state purse they receive.

I also believe the Middletons paid for some.

I too am happy to have a monarchy.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if I'd known Beckham was going to be there I'd have watched.Bride looked lovely,not quite as beautiful as David but then who is.I think it's been a good day for the country.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> Bride looked lovely,not quite as beautiful as David but then who is


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> if I'd known Beckham was going to be there I'd have watched.Bride looked lovely,not quite as beautiful as David but then who is.I think it's been a good day for the country.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to say, despite my usual predilections, I wouldn't have said no to David Beckham today.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We don't have a television so I went round to my lovely next door neighbours to watch it. It was awesome. The last big Royal event I remember was Diana's funeral.

Yes, the princess looked mightily stupid indeed :roll: but everyone else looked fantastic, especially all the chaps in their military dress uniforms.

Happy Royal Wedding Day everyone 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha ha I like that but then he is a bit girly :love


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Our Royal Wedding


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

He is a 'Beautiful' man... there is really only one thing making him male anyway... he might aswell be a girl LOL


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes only one thing making him male but it is the most important part. Although I get your point, he is far too preened and fem for my liking.

Madhouse you all look very well turhned out, I could have done with a nice bank holiday glass of champagne too.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

David who ?- Kates sister...... BEST IN SHOW.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I am the only one who didn't watch the Royal Wedding? :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> David who ?- Kates sister...... BEST IN SHOW.


Here here!! lol


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol gary... must say this... HARRY he maybe ginger but oh yes i wouldnt say no lol


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

The Village Mousery said:


> lol gary... must say this... HARRY he maybe ginger but oh yes i wouldnt say no lol


agreed. 
And its ok - me and george have already decided i can marry him then divorce him and get back with george with a few fivers in my back pocket


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A huge, hairy rugby player asked me what I thought of Kates dress tonight!!!! I said I thought it was very nice (I aint seen it) because that's what he thought, and I didn't want a fight with him over a dress


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I thought it was great, makes you proud to be British.

Photos 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/britishmon ... 1058/show/

Video for those that missed it (highlights)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's nice to see little squibs about it in the news, but I got overloaded way before the event. It's not just that it's the royals wedding, it's any frothy thing that that gets such obsessive coverage. It's be nice to be back in the days when Look magazine would put out a special issue on the wedding with fabulous photos...showing my age, I guess.

I agree about Harry; he's a very warm dish and I could eat him with a spoon. Don't usually like blondes....


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Harry's not blonde moustress hes ginger


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> David who ?- Kates sister...... BEST IN SHOW.


haha this did make me giggle  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry blonde is what we call that color. I should know; I paid for that shade for several years! Ginger's a nice name for it too, though.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My late Sister was strawberry blonde nice colour hair moustress.I have a litter of Fawn Satin and two of the pups have come out a very light yellow nearly white im interested to watch them grow the rest are Fawn and two champagne no strawberry blonde though


----------

